# Firmware build v8.1 2018.36.1 904a9a4 (9/14/2018)



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

New version on a Model 3 in California


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Same car interestingly enough that got yesterdays ONLY 36.0 update....


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Same car interestingly enough that got yesterdays ONLY 36.0 update....


That is exactly what I looked up first. It is kind of interesting....


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Derik said:


> That is exactly what I looked up first. It is kind of interesting....


And just like that one no other vehicles now hours later...

Wonder why or what Tesla is working on? Is this the rumored V9?


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

Just got a notification that a new update is available after I installed 34.1 this afternoon. I'm in Austin. Will report back.


----------



## Nicholas Strub (Apr 16, 2018)

Seeing 4 installs now so maybe we'll get some details soon.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Just got mine. Same notes:bug fixes and improvements.


----------



## Nicholas Strub (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm thinking we're only going to see bug fixes and improvements until v9.0 drops. I assume it and all notable improvements are all in a different branch that will merge back in with us when it's actually time for v9.0 to get pushed out to us


----------



## Thebertman (Nov 21, 2017)

Just says minor bugs... haven’t driven yet though


----------



## aeonaeon (Sep 15, 2018)

Just got mine in Denver,CO


----------



## TeslaFreak (Jul 29, 2017)

Got mine in SoCal.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Just got this upgrade, at first no music from my USB drive would play, including after a 2 button reset, but after a 2 button + brake reset it listed the drive far faster than I've ever seen and was able to play the tracks. We'll see what it does tomorrow ...


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I just completed installing the update. I checked the menus and didn't see anything new. Only thing I noticed on 34.5 was when switching to the rear view camera it would sometimes have purple/green streaks. I haven't tested the backup camera on 36.1 yet. I'll go do a quick check (though it is night time now) and see if I see anything different. I can report that no purple/green streaks in garage at night but I was seeing this in daylight today with earlier version. Both versions now instantly switch to the back camera on going into reverse without the lag that was sometimes there before 34.5.


----------



## L0UD0G (Jun 10, 2018)

I just got my 36.1 update. Just bug fixes. I'm glad it didn't fail like 34.1 did.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

NJturtlePower said:


> Same car interestingly enough that got yesterdays ONLY 36.0 update....


Must be an employee or someone close enough to get early releases. There always seems to be one or two to get updates before anyone else.


----------



## L0UD0G (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm not an employee or anyone special. I have VIN #190XX. The only thing I can think of is I got pushed ahead because of the 34.1 failing on me 3 times. They did get 34.1 installed on the 4th time though. Maybe something didn't fully update with the previous failures and 36.1 addresses it?


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

I've never had any downloads this big. Crazy. Surely some type of update is coming.


----------



## KFORE (May 19, 2018)

Downloaded the same 5GB last night as well. Much larger than typical OTA updates, probably maps or something else.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

KFORE said:


> Downloaded the same 5GB last night as well. Much larger than typical OTA updates, probably maps or something else.


Same here...


----------



## MarkK (Aug 24, 2018)

but will it finally fix the Slacker Radio Premium issue where it doesn't show playlists?????


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I got a big 4-5Gb download yesterday as well. No update notification however, so i'm guessing maps. I'm currently on 34.1.


----------



## Mod3Lover (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi, can I ask a really noob- question here? How do you know the size of you car's downloads? Especially ones in the background where there isn't a firmware update.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Mod3Lover said:


> Hi, can I ask a really noob- question here? How do you know the size of you car's downloads? Especially ones in the background where there isn't a firmware update.


I believe they are using a router that can track data usage based on IP or MAC address. I think there are other posts that say they are using the google wifi system


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mod3Lover said:


> Hi, can I ask a really noob- question here? How do you know the size of you car's downloads? Especially ones in the background where there isn't a firmware update.


As @Derik said, a lot of us are on Google WiFi as a popular mesh solution. It shows all devices on your network and their downloads and uploads. Here is what it looked like when my car downloaded the big file yesterday...


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Perhaps the large downloads are V9?


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

It's an update to the offline nav maps, used when you don't have cellular connectivity.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

hdgmedic said:


> Perhaps the large downloads are V9?


I doubt it's that as I've had this large download more than once and V9 is still in alpha testing I believe.

EDIT: I take this back only once did I have 5 GB in the last month. I did have some other large (but less than 1 GB) downloads ~20 days ago.


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

I had this 5GB download a week or so ago. I just got another 1.8GB download last night. No notification of an update. I wonder if they are sending the new and improved map data before V9 so there is less for everyone to download when V9 hits.


----------



## inspron (Feb 14, 2018)

More than likely, many cars are already running v9 in shadow mode in Sept. 

Just because we can't see or activate it doesn't mean it's not already running in parallel with v8 as the benchmark.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

inspron said:


> More than likely, many cars are already running v9 in shadow mode in Sept.


Unlikely. I don't think there's enough computing horsepower to run two whole copies of autopilot simultaneously. "Shadow mode" usually refers to running the autopilot software either when autopilot is not currently activated, or running it on a car that does not actually include the EAP upgrade.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

I got notified of an upgrade today on my M3 (by text message then in the car later).
I'm leaving it attached my wifi overnight to install it...

Oh and while messing around my router, i found out the M3 connects to 5Ghz wireless if you have it.
(mine sits about 5' underneath the shop access point which exports both 2.4 and 5ghz wireless SSIDs)
No big transfers while applying the update so it must have already been downloaded to the car while it was sitting over at Tesla Rocklin today.

And that build was... v8.1 (2018.36.2 ac4a215) minor bug fixes only.

Drat. i was hoping for V9...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JoeP said:


> I got notified of an upgrade today on my M3 (by text message then in the car later).
> I'm leaving it attached my wifi overnight to install it...
> 
> Oh and while messing around my router, i found out the M3 connects to 5Ghz wireless if you have it.
> ...


Once you get notified you have a SW update, the SW is already downloaded, no need to worry about leaving it connected to do the install. I guess updating the mothership the update was successful might be quicker, but you can install anytime and anywhere after you get the notification, the new SW is already there.


----------

